# Photos from Columbia SC.



## Poison_Us (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, since I got the ol' girl on life support, I can at least give everyone a pictoral walk through of the show.  We arrived at 11:20 or so.  Some were still setting up..and there were a few empty tables as well.  Since nobody answered my question about if we all should meet somewhere during the show, I don't know if we passed anyone or not...we stayed for a few hours, but since we were driving back the same day, we didnt hang around.

 My wife ahead of me, caught her by surprise..  Is it me or does that guy on the left look like a Bush?








 The view as you walk into the door.







 Jerry, in his spot from last year. It was good to see him again.  And Tim on the right.







 Here is Dave, in his usual spot.  He is our local collector/dealer who also organizes the Savannah show every year.  Was good to see him again too. Wonder what the BB gun is for?  "Bottles Beware!"






 Something for the Soda Peeps!







 Something for the Flask Peeps






 Something for the Bitters Peeps as well







 Always a lot of the S.C. Dispensary bottles.







 But not in these awesome colors!







 Something for the Pot Lid peeps as well.  These were very nicely done.







 Pine Trees!  I see PINE TREES!  I love these.  Would love a few..some day.  Same guy had a Gorgeous set of 3 different  Hyers...Ayers...(cant remember how to spell it) hair tonic bottles, with toppers, in 3 FABU colors...worth every dollar.  Unfortunately, I didnt get a photo...(dummy)







 Apothecary display.







 Next are a bunch of stuff from Jerry's and Tim's tables.  Wish we had the money....






 Get your hands off my (future) bottle.  Oh, that's my wife's hand.  [8D]





















 And that's it.  We did pick up a few things between a few tables...just haven't taken a pic yet.


----------



## Olrik (Feb 18, 2012)

I like that monster skull good for penuts hahaha


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 18, 2012)

Would be good for peanuts, or Halloween candy or any other kind of "brain" food.


----------



## TROG (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the photos and many different styles of bottles to what is seen in Australia.

 David


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 20, 2012)

You were 8' away, ya should have said "Hey".

 I'm in your second picture. Extreme right in profile, I'm talking w/ Jimmie Woods and Tim Mabe. Randy should be there somewhere.

 Reggie Lynches wife Linda at the table, and just about dead center are the 'Bottle Brothers'..............they got 1,000s & 1,000s bottles.


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 24, 2012)

Like I said, we dont know anyone by sight, so was hoping to arrange a place at the show and time to meet up with everyone, but the comment went unanswered.  Maybe next time.[8|]


----------



## grime5 (Mar 10, 2012)

those bottle brothers they are 3 of them right? i sold them a bunch of bottles at the national show in wilminton oh.i just cant make them out or you either pat.later greg


----------



## miztx (Mar 10, 2012)

Great pics; fun to "shop" = please describe the bottle indicated here ... 



> Get your hands off my (future) bottle.  Oh, that's my wife's hand.


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 11, 2012)

That was a KV-2 (In all reality it's a KV-1 but with a mold error...the maker didn't invert the N in the mold so it was inverted on the bottle)  The error only happens on that size.


----------

